# Cauli rice - some tips on how to cook it



## Carina1962 (Jun 2, 2013)

I bought a cauliflower yesterday and decided to blitz it in the food processor and weighed out portions of 100g to freeze which I hope is OK to do.  Never made cauli rice before so i'd like some ways of cooking it please and I would probably have it in place of rice with a curry.  I've heard such rave reports about cauli rice that I think I may become a convert now once I try it


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 2, 2013)

You can freeze cauli, best but blanch it first (plunge into boiling water for 1 minute, then drain and cool it quickly in cold water).

For cauli rice, I stir-fry it with a few squirts of Fry-Light over medium heat for about 10 minutes.  To add a bit of flavour, stir in a few spices and/or minced onion and garlic while it's cooking.  Tesco paella seasoning is particularly nice.


----------



## Dory (Jun 4, 2013)

oh YAY!!! another cauli rice convert!!  I am a *bit* of a fan.

I do as Lee Lee does - stiry fry it with frylight.  I add smoked garlic to go with most things (I am a garlic fiend however) but I've found that some cumin seeds thrown in works really well if you're putting it with a curry.  I do find it is a bit bland on it's own so I add some S&P too.

All hail cauli rice!!


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 5, 2013)

Not sure you'll be able to freeze it  - in my experience, if you do this, when you defrost it, you just get mush.

If you're using it as a rice replacement for something like curry you probably don't need to worry too much about seasoning it - rice is pretty bland anyway and for a curry, all it's doing is acting as a bulker for the meat and sauce.


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 5, 2013)

For cauli rice, it's best to start fresh and make it as you need it cos it doesn't freeze well, it will keep in the fridge for a day or so.


----------



## ChrisOT61 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Tried this yesterday*

Hi, 
I am newly diagnosed and struggling to know what to eat. We tried mashed cauliflower yesterday and I must admit I quite liked it! I put some salt and pepper, garlic salt and a tiny bit of grated cheese in it. 
My downfall has always been savoury foods like pastry, bread, rice, pasta etc. I have thrown out all my white rice and pasta and brought wholemeal. I am frightened to eat anything at the moment as still in shock from the diagnosis! I need to lose a lot of weight and will be looking on here for advice and recipes for a long time to come I think! 
Hope everyone has a good day,
Chris x


----------



## LeeLee (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello Chris, welcome to my world!  I'm firmly in the Slimming World camp, having lost 6 stone in just over a year while eating loads of healthy food.  I've just posted a few recipes that I've made up using SW principles.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 3, 2013)

Could you mash this?


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 3, 2013)

Cute Alan, really cute... But I have no shame, I can mash anything. D


----------



## trophywench (Sep 3, 2013)

ooh, Chris!

Have a look at the parmesan and sundried tomato muffins, or the stilton (blue!) and tomato ones, here

http://79.170.42.2/diabetes-support.org.uk/diabetesforum/index.php/topic,1304.0.html

Fan dabby dozy.


----------

